# Abso-bloody-lutely



## Kokokonut

Dear all,

I translated the British expression Abso-bloody-lutely! into French by Abso-foutu-ment !

I know that the original expression appears in both TV series _Sex and the City _and _Ab Fab_, and I would need to know how it was subtitled into French. 

If any of you fans are around, please help!

Thank you


----------



## Miss T

Si tu as le nom de l'épisode de Sex & The City, et que ça n'est pas urgentissime, je peux jeter un oeil demain.

A titre personnel, je laisserais peut-être tomber l'incursion au milieu de l'adverbe. C'est vrai que cela prête à sourire en anglais, mais le français est moins souple. Ça risque de faire tiquer ton lectorat/public.

Que dirais-tu d'un bon vieux "Putain, tu l'as dit !" ?

Sinon, est-ce que tu as plus de contexte à fournir pour un jeu de mots éventuel?


----------



## DeBourges

Je ne pense pas que le terme abso-foutu-ment soit très approprié, car le calque avec l'anglais ne fonctionne pas ici et un Francophone ne comprendrait pas du tout.

Il serait sans doute plus indiqué de choisir un terme ou une expression du registre correspondant, comme : _tu l'as dit, bouffi!_, _Je veux, ouais!_, _Un peu, mon n'veu!_, etc.


----------



## Cath.S.

Non seulement ne vais-je pas pourvoir te renseigner (je sens que tu m'aimes déjà ) mais en plus dois-je te faire remarquer qu'il manque dans ta traduction la syllabe -lu.


----------



## Cath.S.

DeBourges said:
			
		

> _Je ne pense pas que le terme abso-foutu-ment soit très approprié, car le calque avec l'anglais ne fonctionne pas ici et un Francophone ne comprendrait pas du tout._


Je n'osais pas le dire. Calquer la tmèse d'origine n'est pas la meilleure solution àma.


			
				DeBourges said:
			
		

> _Un peu, mon n'veu!, etc._


_Absolument, maman ! _


----------



## Kokokonut

Merci à tous les deux. 
Malheureusement, je ne connais pas le nom de l'épisode.
Contexte: 
- Les ours en peluches seront-ils acceptés à l'église ?
- Abso-bloody-lutely!
Merci pour vos suggestions qui sont très intéressantes. X


----------



## French Lauren

I'm fan! I don't know il it helps, I would say "putain de oui". (c'est l'épisode où Carrie demande à Mister Bing s'il a déjà été amoureux???). I'll think about it and tell you what.


----------



## Kokokonut

Je crois qu' _Un peu, mon n'veu!_ fera l'affaire.


----------



## Kokokonut

Merci, Lauren. Si tu mets la main sur l'épisode, pense à moi!


----------



## verbivore

Abso-*ucking-lutely = damn straight = you *ucking got it = Tu l'as putain saisi. Putain, absolument! Putain crois-l'en! (since you're going to church)


----------



## Kokokonut

Je ne peux pas utiliser "putain" qui est trop vulgaire dans la bouche de la vicaire (de Dibley), mais merci. La réponse exacte, que j'aurais dû commencer par donner est :
- Les ours en peluches seront-ils acceptés à l'église ?
- Abso-bloody-lutely, Hugo!
Donc, je ne suis plus trop sûre pour _Un peu, mon n'veu (, Hugo) !_ : confusion familiale possible.
Je pense maintenant à _Et pas qu'un peu, Hugo ! _mais doit pouvoir trouver mieux.
Avis aux amateurs et merci.


----------



## Miss T

Kokokonut said:


> Donc, je ne suis plus trop sûre pour _Un peu, mon n'veu (, Hugo) !_ : confusion familiale possible.


 
Ça, je ne pense pas. On dit _un peu, mon n'veu_ à n'importe qui. C'est la sonorité qui compte, comme avec le Nursery rhyming slang. Je pense que c'est la meilleure traduction qui ait été proposée ici.


----------



## French Lauren

Non, moi je peux te dire l'épisode où comme je l'ai écrit, Carrie demande à Mr Bing su'il a été amoureux, et ça c'est le premier de la première saison, mais il répond "abso-fucking-lutely".


----------



## ascoltate

The subtitle says "Absolument, putain" if I recall-- I have it at home but am currently on vacation...


----------



## broglet

DeBourges said:


> Je ne pense pas que le terme abso-foutu-ment soit très approprié, car le calque avec l'anglais ne fonctionne pas ici et un Francophone ne comprendrait pas du tout.


Are you saying that a francophone would not understand/use any form of tmesis or expletive infixation ... or just this one?


----------



## Kokokonut

Pour ceux qui auraient le DVD, M. Big dit l'expression à deux reprises:
In the very beginning of the show the last thing "Mr. Big" says to Carrie is Abso-fuckin-lutely. And in the very last episode, he says that after he and Carrie return from Paris. (IMDB)
Merci de me tenir informée x


----------



## ascoltate

As I said, it's "absolument, putain" on the DVD - I'm almost 100% sure...

I can't think of any expletive infixation in French, although "fuckin'" is sometimes used in Québec as in English, but I can't think of if it works mid-word right now... I'm working on my sources...


----------



## Kokokonut

Merci, j'ai bien pris note.


----------



## French Lauren

Ok, moi je vais y réfléchir, je te lâche pas Kokokonut, mais une chose est sûre pour moi "un peu mon n'veu", ne convient pas: déjà, avec le contexte, parce que "un peu mon n'veu" a quelque chose de "drôle". (en plus c'est un peu démodé)
 "tu veux encore de la glace?"ou "tu as une belle voiture?" -"un peu mon n'veu" > oui, ça marche, mais dans la série il le dit plutôt "oh que oui" (sous entendu: quelle galère), enfin c'est mon interprétation.


----------



## tchinga

y a t'il l'idée que lorsqu'il était amoureux, il a beaucoup "fuck"?

dans ce cas je dirais "foutrement, oui!"


----------



## Kokokonut

Oui, je trouve aussi que "un peu, mon n'veu" a un côté ringard ou du moins suranné.


----------



## French Lauren

Je ne crois pas que c'était l'idée, il veut juste appuyer sa réponse "absolument", mais j'avais pensé à cette traduction, qui est une des meilleures mais qui ne rend pas bien le jeu de mots, mais c'est souvent le cas dans les traductions françaises... c'est pour ça qu'il faut regarder les séries en anglais!!! 
J'y réfléchis.


----------



## RuK

I'd go for "Putain, oui" or "Doublement, même". Abso-bloody-lutely is just an emphatic way of speaking.


----------



## Kokokonut

Oui, c'est vrai. Ou peut-être "Et comment !"


----------



## French Lauren

Oui, mais "et comment" est trop ... sucré, trop... pas assez mauvais garçon. Et "un peu mon n'veu", ringard, on est d'accord.


----------



## tchinga

RuK said:


> I'd go for "Putain, oui" or "Doublement, même". Abso-bloody-lutely is just an emphatic way of speaking.


 
ici bing transforme l'expression "Abso-bloody-lutely" en "abso-fuckin-lutely"

pour moi l'intention est claire. qd son sentiment amoureux est doublé d'un certain désir : foutrement oui!


----------



## Kokokonut

"Plutôt deux fois qu'une !" ?


----------



## Kokokonut

Je faisais référence à _Sex and the City _pour avoir des traductions parallèles mais je travaille en fait sur _The Vicar of Dibley_ qui est d'un tout autre registre. L'expression qui m'intéresse est "Abso-bloody-lutely".
Merci à tous.


----------



## Miss T

Kokokonut said:


> Je ne peux pas utiliser "putain" qui est trop vulgaire dans la bouche de la vicaire (de Dibley), mais merci. La réponse exacte, que j'aurais dû commencer par donner est :
> - Les ours en peluches seront-ils acceptés à l'église ?
> - Abso-bloody-lutely, Hugo!
> Donc, je ne suis plus trop sûre pour _Un peu, mon n'veu (, Hugo) !_ : confusion familiale possible.
> Je pense maintenant à _Et pas qu'un peu, Hugo ! _mais doit pouvoir trouver mieux.
> Avis aux amateurs et merci.


 
Il me semble qu'on dérive un peu avec les "foutrement". Si le contexte dans lequel s'inscrit ta trad est celui-ci, je doute qu'on puisse calquer le registre de Sex & The City. Je pense qu'on ne peut effectivement pas essayer de trouver ce que dirait Big pour l'appliquer à la vicaire. Par ailleurs, je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses, mais cela pourrait être sans doute drôle d'avoir une réponse un peu vieillote en français dans la bouche d'une vicaire qui essaie de parler branché.


----------



## Miss T

Kokokonut said:


> Je faisais référence à _Sex and the City _pour avoir des traductions parallèles mais je travaille en fait sur _The Vicar of Dibley_ qui est d'un tout autre registre. L'expression qui m'intéresse est "Abso-bloody-lutely".
> Merci à tous.


 
Nos messages se sont croisés 



Kokokonut said:


> "Plutôt deux fois qu'une !" ?


 
C'est pas mal, mais un peu fade. Surtout si c'est dans la bouche de Dawn French !


----------



## tchinga

désolé pour les débordements
ça m'apprendra à lire la moitié des posts


----------



## Miss T

Kokokonut said:


> - Abso-bloody-lutely, Hugo!


 
Tu es obligée de répéter _Hugo_ ? C'est peut-être ça qui bloque ? C'est pour un sous-titrage ?


----------



## Kokokonut

Oui, c'est pour un sous-titrage. Donc, non, je ne suis pas obligée de répéter Hugo mais je trouverais bizarre que Géraldine lui dise "un peu, mon n'veu" en présence de David !
Pour l'instant, je reste sur :

Et pas qu'un peu, Hugo !
Ils seront acceptés.
 ou
Foutrement, oui !
Ils seront acceptés.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## tchinga

encore mon grain de sel : mon dieu, oui!


----------



## French Lauren

"Mon dieu, oui" est vraiment pas mal dans le contexte! Pourquoi pas "Grands dieux, oui!"... à mon humble avis, dans ton contexte, oublie "foutrement".
Ou alors "pour l'amour de Dieu"... mais je trouve que "grands dieux oui" est pas mal!


----------



## tchinga

Grands dieux, oui


----------



## French Lauren

Qui dit mieux?


----------



## Miss T

Kokokonut said:


> Oui, c'est pour un sous-titrage. Donc, non, je ne suis pas obligée de répéter Hugo mais je trouverais bizarre que Géraldine lui dise "un peu, mon n'veu" en présence de David !
> Pour l'instant, je reste sur :
> 
> Et pas qu'un peu, Hugo !
> Ils seront acceptés.
> ou
> Foutrement, oui !
> Ils seront acceptés.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


 
Quitte à choisir et après avoir jeté un oeil sur la série, je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit et j'opterais pour le "foutrement". Je pense que ça garderait l'aspect décalé de l'anglais. Tu auras le même type de réaction de la part du spectateur en anglais et en français, alors que le "Et pas qu'un peu" risque de faire un peu sous-traduit pour le spectateur qui maîtrise un peu l'anglais.


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour l'amour de Dieu ne s'emploie que lorsque l'on prie quelqu'un de faire quelque chose, Lauren. Et les expressions faisant allusion à Dieu ne me semblent pas correspondre au registre d'abso-bloody-lutely.

Suggestions :
_Pas de blème, Hugo._
_Sans le moindre blème, Hugo._


----------



## Miss T

egueule said:


> _Sans le moindre blème, Hugo._


 

Bien vu, egueule, comme toujours !

Et ça ne dépasse pas 36 caractères ! ;-)


----------



## French Lauren

C'est vrai que "sans le moindre blème Hugo", ça le fait aussi pas mal... bon, je m'incline.


----------



## Kokokonut

Merci à tous !


----------



## French Lauren

Tu gardes "sans le moindre blème Hugo!", alors? Moi je veux être tenue au courant, tu ne peux pas soutenir un pareil suspense sans nous livrer l'issue de cette intrigue!


----------



## Kokokonut

LOL Non, je vais garder "Foutrement, oui!" qui correpond mieux au contexte que malheureusement je ne peux partager avec vous.


----------

